# Opinion on PM's indexable turning/boring tool holders



## digadv (Jan 16, 2018)

Looking at getting this set for my new lathe (PM1236 with BXA QCTP) ... http://www.precisionmatthews.com/sh...ool-set-sized-for-axa-quick-change-tool-post/.  It's 1/2" and the description indicates it's a AXA tool set but I assume it will work in the BXA tool holders.

Looking for opinions on this set.  For the same money, is there something better?

One of the pluses seems to be the inclusion of a couple of extra tools to use the 110 (?) degree edges of the inserts.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Dan_S (Jan 16, 2018)

I have two of the Glanze tool sets that I got from grizzly, and they are very similar to what you are looking at. The only thing I don't like about mine is the boring bar has a through hole for coolant, and thus isn't rigid enough as its a plain steel bar. Other than that I love mine, and I've had the one set for a decade now.
http://www.grizzly.com/products/Tur...681?utm_campaign=zPage&utm_source=grizzly.com



as you pointed out the main benefits of a tool sets like this, is that it uses all the same inserts, and it allows you to use all the edges.


----------



## wrmiller (Jan 16, 2018)

digadv said:


> Looking at getting this set for my new lathe (PM1236 with BXA QCTP) ... http://www.precisionmatthews.com/sh...ool-set-sized-for-axa-quick-change-tool-post/.  It's 1/2" and the description indicates it's a AXA tool set but I assume it will work in the BXA tool holders.
> 
> Looking for opinions on this set.  For the same money, is there something better?
> 
> ...



I have the BXA version of that set and have been very happy with them so far. The fit/finish on these is pretty darn good. And there are no coolant holes in either of the boring bars.

I bought these to get away from my Grizzly set that uses so many different inserts. My needs are pretty basic so a 'one size fits all' insert sounds like a good idea to me. I also like the fact that I can use oddball edges for general turning when I'm not trying to sneak up on a 90 degree shoulder.


----------



## SSage (Jan 16, 2018)

digadv said:


> Looking at getting this set for my new lathe (PM1236 with BXA QCTP) ... http://www.precisionmatthews.com/sh...ool-set-sized-for-axa-quick-change-tool-post/. It's 1/2" and the description indicates it's a AXA tool set but I assume it will work in the BXA tool holders.
> 
> Looking for opinions on this set. For the same money, is there something better?
> 
> ...


I have the PM BXA master set since last October and it's been fine. Ordered the tooling with the 1236.

I'm still using the original set screws, no problems with the steel boring bars, they are the solid type. The tool holders work okay, they look just like my other Asian BXA holders, I get the holders with the black height adjustment knob. 

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## jer (Jan 22, 2018)

I have the same PM BXA Master set for my 1440GT. I have a PM AXA holder set on my 1030V lathe. I prefer the BXA setup for indexable holders and  use any 5/8", or smaller, HSS hand ground/specialty tooling when needed. You can use smaller in larger but not the other way around. Larger is more rigid, rigid is your friend.


----------



## Bob Korves (Jan 22, 2018)

I have a BXA set and bought some XL holders for it that fit some 3/4" shank insert tool holders I had laying around, nice, quality tooling going to waste.  They work significantly better than 5/8" or smaller import tooling for straight up turning and facing work.  The inserts are also bigger and heavier and seem to last forever on my 13x40.  The larger sizes are often better priced on eBay and other used sources.  I bought a couple more XL holders just to have them around.


----------



## wrmiller (Jan 23, 2018)

Has anyone bought/tried those threading bars that Matt sells? I mangled a couple of cheap carbide bits that do OK, sorta, but those look like they would work very well.

I won't use what I have to thread anything critical.


----------

